# Weight Watchers Breakfasts



## Trip (May 9, 2006)

Does anyone have any ideas for low point weight watchers breakfasts... not huge on smoothies (not fond of bananas and they all seem to have some), and yogurt just doesn't seem to fill me (too smooth, like a drink) no texture to it... Any suggestions would be appreciated as we'll prob be on this diet awhile and I am supposed to eat 3 meals a day but haven't been.


----------



## Angie (May 9, 2006)

When I did Weight Watchers, I would eat a lot of english muffins with low sugar jam and light cream cheese for breakfast.  I know you have to really look, but there are some that were 2 pts instead of 3...I think they were Thomas brand.

Also, Smart Start cereal was really good for giving you the right bang for your buck...one of the most grams of food per points, other than raisin bran (I hate raisins).


----------



## Silver (May 9, 2006)

I don't know how the W/W point system works, but I've found a good (relatively) healthy breakfast that I enjoy is a whole wheat english muffin with egg white fried in one of those round things (or Egg Beater), fat free cheese, and turkey bacon (or even just some fried - in Pam - f/f turkey or chicken).

Tastes close enough to an Egg McMuffin for me to enjoy it.


----------



## Barb33 (May 9, 2006)

Trip, try a 1/2 cup of whole grain cereal with a cup of skim milk. OR, a poached egg on a slice of whole wheat toast. Skip the butter or margerine though. You can add a piece of fruit or a 1/2 cup of fresh berries.Enjoy!


----------



## Lady C (May 10, 2006)

Try 1/2 cup of low-fat cottage cheese with fresh fruit and slice of whole grain toast.  Quick, easy and good for you.

I like a smoothie make with cottage cheese, plain yogurt, 1/2 of a banana and your favorite frozen berries.  My personal favorite is blueberries.


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

The weight watchers points are assigned according to this formula
calories / 50 + fat / 12 - fiber up to 4 = points per serving. they give you how many points you are supposed to take in per day according to your weight. I have it all in my email if anyone ever needs it (or the auto points calculator and points list).


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

Silver said:
			
		

> I don't know how the W/W point system works, but I've found a good (relatively) healthy breakfast that I enjoy is a whole wheat english muffin with egg white fried in one of those round things (or Egg Beater), fat free cheese, and turkey bacon (or even just some fried - in Pam - f/f turkey or chicken).
> 
> Tastes close enough to an Egg McMuffin for me to enjoy it.


 
Hey I tried this today although I used some very thinly sliced ham instead, was really good and you're right, strangely reminiscent of an Egg Mc Muffin lol.
Thanks


----------



## Silver (May 10, 2006)

Glad you liked it.  I'll often have a smoothie for breakfast as well.

Have you ever had a smoothie with banana in it?  90% of the time, you can't taste the banana, it's there almost purely for texture.

I'll usually have something along the lines of what Lady C mentioned, although mine will often have whey protein in them as well because I have them after workouts.  

I've often found incorporating oats into the smoothies (I grind the oats first) will help in adding some complex carbs and an interesting texture.  Ground flax seeds will throw in some healthy fats and fibre as well.

Frozen fruit is fantastic for smoothies - heck, you don't even need the banana, although I find they're more enjoyable with the banana for texture.  I also use Danone Silhouette yogurt because of the incredibly low calorie count and excellent flavour - plus I like that it doesn't use Aspartame/Nutrasweet, but rather Splenda, which is good in my books.


----------



## Trip (May 10, 2006)

I might try it out with the flax, sounds interesting....


----------



## Silver (May 10, 2006)

Be sure the flax seeds are ground (just buy them whole - SUPER cheap - and then throw them in the blender for a bit) because we can't digest whole flax seeds so they just pass through.

Also be sure to store any leftovers from what you grind in the fridge or they go bad.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2006)

Barb33 said:
			
		

> Trip, try a 1/2 cup of whole grain cereal with a cup of skim milk. OR, a poached egg on a slice of whole wheat toast. Skip the butter or margerine though. You can add a piece of fruit or a 1/2 cup of fresh berries.Enjoy!


 
may i ask why you are putting in the web sites.  everything there costs


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 15, 2006)

I usually order the Weight Watchers meals when I am shopping on-line and always order breakfast, lunch and dinner meals.

Have a Happy Sunday.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2006)

A two egg Eggbeaters omlet filled with 1/4 cup of 50% reduced fat cheddar and a sprinkle of bacon bits (real) and you have a filling breakfast for about 200 calories.


----------



## Tartine (Oct 22, 2006)

My fave ww breakfast is 9 tbsp otmeal with water and sweetener. It makes only three points and is very filling!


----------



## Claire (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't know about weight watchers points, but my husband (who has to watch blood sugar levels) latest favorite is an eggo whole grain waffle (they make two different whole grain (whole meal in some countries) types.  He spreads it with Brummel & Brown and a slight drizzle of honey (he says syrup tempts him to drown it).  I, too, have a hard time forcing breakfast on myself.  But forcing himself to eat three real meals and three real snacks, all carb controlled has really helped his weight AND sugar levels are back to completely normal.


----------



## kapuk (Nov 30, 2006)

You may use those for your breakfast
They are low fat and calories


*Choose one bowl and one beverage with egg whites*

*Bowl of Shreded Wheat*
*Bowl of Grits*
*2-3 Eggs (whites)
Cups of Coffee, water or skim milk
*


----------



## cjs (Nov 30, 2006)

I often have trouble finding fruited cream cheese, so I mix some jam into plain c. c. and it's wonderful.


----------



## haminiham (Dec 1, 2006)

Bread and fried egg. And a protein shake.


----------



## Pasadena (Jan 15, 2007)

I use one serving of Kashi Good Friends cereal- 3 points/1 cup- and 1 cup of 1% milk (can't stand skim).  I find it very satisfying, plus you get a whopping  12 grams of fiber!  Or, if you can find Ezekeial bread- the highest fiber- and toast it, and put on 2 tsp. of peanut butter.  Does that help?


----------



## Half Baked (Jan 15, 2007)

Smoothies and toast never held me over.  I eat 1/2 c whole oats, cooked in 1 c. skim milk and then put 1/2 c frozen blueberries in it.

I also like a 1pt toasted Eng muffin with 1-2 egg whites - topped with turkey bacon, real bacon bits or a boca burger.

I also love an eggwhite omelet with some spinach and a bit of shredded cheese.


----------



## Sararwelch (Jan 15, 2007)

I like to have oatmeal with a sprinkle of dried fruit or nuts, or a combination of eggs and egg whites. I also always eat a cup of fruit.


----------

